# 2.7 A6 BiTurbo 2006



## debacuda (Aug 29, 2006)

Very sad day. I totalled my Bi-turbo and the insurance company is setting the value lower than expected. I can't list all of the options, but believe me - the car was loaded! Bose, Heated front and rear seats...absolutely perfect condition. Does anyone know of recent listings for the similar cars? 76K miles. Listings in the Tri-State Area are preferred, but I'll take any input. They valued it at 16000.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: 2.7 A6 BiTurbo 2006 (debacuda)*

What model year are you looking for?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: 2.7 A6 BiTurbo 2006 (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

2006?


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 2.7 A6 BiTurbo 2006 (debacuda)*

No such thing as a 2006 2.7 BiTurbo. They stopped making A6es with the 2.7T in 2004.


----------



## dzddragon78 (Jun 3, 2005)

*Re: 2.7 A6 BiTurbo 2006 (SouthboroAudiGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SouthboroAudiGuy* »_No such thing as a 2006 2.7 BiTurbo. They stopped making A6es with the 2.7T in 2004. 

Ditto


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: 2.7 A6 BiTurbo 2006 (debacuda)*

no 2006.
I have an 04 and it is the last year they made it.
But for a 01 or 02, several are retailing at $16-$19k with 45 to 75k miles. So they are not off much


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: 2.7 A6 BiTurbo 2006 (debacuda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *debacuda* »_Very sad day. I totalled my Bi-turbo and the insurance company is setting the value lower than expected. I can't list all of the options, but believe me - the car was loaded! Bose, Heated front and rear seats...absolutely perfect condition. Does anyone know of recent listings for the similar cars? 76K miles. Listings in the Tri-State Area are preferred, but I'll take any input. They valued it at 16000.

take it and run... A local dealer has had the same car listed for 6 months at $15,995 and that is after I returned it to them after the turbos blew up. It was there for 6 months prior to me buying it too...
so if they give you $16,000 that is the reasonable cost to replace it...


----------



## thunder Dub (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: 2.7 A6 BiTurbo 2006 (vdubnut_mike)*

one thing you can look into. search for the local selling price for the car you had, the settlement should be for the cars ACV (not the KBB value). If it's around 16k on average then your expectations were high. if they're listed for more than 16k, tell them to lick your balls and show them the listings. 
the ACV should be what the same vehicles are selling for in your area (on average). 
well, in CA anyway. . . 
*don't forget to tell them to lick your balls though.










_Modified by thunder Dub at 5:10 PM 9-27-2006_


----------

